# Purchase Peptides Letro



## hoyle21 (Mar 13, 2013)

So I started a thread a while ago asking members advice on where to purchase some letro.   I had bought from two other sources (research)  and both ended up being bunk.   Purchase Peptides offered for me try theirs for free.

I received it about a week ago and wanted to do before and after bloods.   I had an issue with the lab and I just can't wait anymore.   I'm taking my first dose right now, and I'll be keeping this thread open and updating it as I change.

I currently have lumps under each nipple with my left side being bigger.

Wish me luck fellas.


----------



## SMALLbaby (Mar 14, 2013)

good luck bro. i can say PP has everything  great. friend of mine had same issue like you, after only few doses it reduced. hope it works for you too.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok, not quite a week yet and I have some positive signs.   Lumps are still there but not sensitive anymore.   Also, I woke up with morning wood for the first time in a long time.

I do believe my estro is dropping quickly.


----------



## longworthb (Mar 18, 2013)

What are u dosing at bro? 2.5 Ed?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 21, 2013)

longworthb said:


> What are u dosing at bro? 2.5 Ed?



Yes, exactly.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 21, 2013)

It appears to be working so far.   Sensitivity of the lumps is about completely gone.   My right side may have shrunk a bit.

I think Im going to purchase another bottle and then have blood work.   So far Im happy with the results and would recommend these guys.


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm just curious as to who's bunk letro you used that gave you your issues to start with? Thanks!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 22, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> I'm just curious as to who's bunk letro you used that gave you your issues to start with? Thanks!



I purchased previously from MP and researchstop.   I didn't get results from either.


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 22, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up. I will avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Mar 24, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the heads up. I will avoid them at all costs.



Exactly!!!  Thanks for the review... always eases the mind when you know you are getting good research chems!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 24, 2013)

I used PP lethro last year and it worked wonders


----------



## Spraynpray (Mar 24, 2013)

Just curious Hoyle what gear you were running and if you had made any changes to your dosing as a result of developing gyno or are you still full steam ahead.


----------



## Jupiterak (Mar 24, 2013)

I've ordered from PP several times over the last two years and never any complaints.


----------



## bigcoachk (Mar 25, 2013)

I am having same issues now with sensitive nips i had got torem from mp and have read many bad reviews lately so thinking of picking up some new torem and letro from PP today.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 27, 2013)

Spraynpray said:


> Just curious Hoyle what gear you were running and if you had made any changes to your dosing as a result of developing gyno or are you still full steam ahead.



I'm running Test prop/Tren ace/Masteron.   I actually lowered my test for a week while I was waiting on delivery, but Im full steam ahead.

I'm also taking .5mg cabaser every third day.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 27, 2013)

So two weeks in and my nips are not sensitive at all.   I can't tell for sure if my lumps have shrunk but they certainly quit growing.   Hopefully I'll start to notice some shrinkage soon.

Very happy with results


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure how long it's been now but right side is barely noticeable and left side has shrunk for sure.

Great product here folks.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 15, 2013)

tumbleweed from the critics.


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

Never a doubt in my mind. I've had bloods randomly drawn using your products and have NEVER been let down. I also posted my bloods a while back in the labs section. I've said it before and I'll say it again, Purchase peptides is #1 in the research dept!


----------



## longworthb (Apr 15, 2013)

Lmao.............


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 15, 2013)

not going to say any thing but go look at my labs i just got done. posted in anabolic...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 15, 2013)

And? 


jay_steel said:


> not going to say any thing but go look at my labs i just got done. posted in anabolic...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 15, 2013)

And your issue is? 



longworthb said:


> Lmao.............


----------

